# BUYING TRAPS/



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Starting to Invest in some traps and would like a few Ideas on *where* to buy and what *brand*.

I'd like to stay with the *USA* traps if possible. I've heard that the Bridger traps are from the Japs, ?? am I wrong??

Thank you..


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i am not sure if they are but they are still darn good traps the others you could get are BMI those are the two kinds i use for coil spring then for connibear i use victor and longspring i use victor and if you want to get cheaper traps you could also go the duke way and get them they make coil and connibear hope this helps you in your choose


----------



## lone gunman (Oct 21, 2007)

sleepy creek traps are made here in the good old usa....bridgers are from overseas.....IM me and I will tell you of a good outfit to order traps thru.
LONE GUNMAN


----------



## chacto (Oct 24, 2006)

Bridgers are a import, not Japanese either Taiwan i think
only american made traps are victor,sleepy creek,sterling.Mb. and a few more includeing jake traps.


----------

